# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Πρόβλημα στα πόδια καναρινιού

## gregory_kou

Καλησπερα.πριν καιρο ειχα αναφερει προβλημα ποδαγρας στο καναρινακι μου και σχετικο θεμα με την ζωηροτητα του.σημερα λοιπον καθαριζα το κλουβακι και επειδη ηθλεα να το καθαρισω καλα εβγαλα το καναρινακι και το εβαλα σε ενα αλλο κλουβακι.παρατηρησα στα ποδια του αυτα τα σαν"λεπια"που δημιουργουνται απο την υπερκερατωση απ οτι εχω καταλαβει.το θεμα ειναι οτι με το που κοιταξα τα ποδαρακια του και υπηρξε τριβη με το δαχτυλο μου ειδα καποια κομματακια να φευγουν με το μασαζακι και συνεχισα ελαφρια..καποια στιγμη ομως οπως εφευγαν αυτα τα κομματακια "σαν ξεραμενο δερμα"γδαρθηκε απο το νυχι μου πανω στο μασαζακι και ηταν σαν να εφυγε αυτο το ξερο απο το ποδαρακι και ματωσε.το επλυνα βεβαια εβαλα λιγο οξυζενε και με λιγο χαρτι διαπιστωσα πως σταματησε το αιμα..το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ειναι σε καμια περιπτωση νορμαλ αυτο που συνεβη και τα ποδαρακια ειναι γεμματα απο αυτο το ξερο δερμα...τι γινεται?θελετε φωτο η μηπως ξερει κανεις κατι?το πουλακι ειναι 7-8 χρονων και δεν ξερω αν οφειλεται σε ηλικια

----------


## jk21

ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗ στην ηλικια αυτη δημιουργειται ετσι κι αλλιως μη παθολογικης φυσεως υπερκερατωση που μοιαζει καπως με αυτη απο ακαρεα .ισως να μην εχει αλλα ισως και να εχει ακαρεα .σε καθε περιπτωση αφου για 1-2 μερες εξασφαλισεις την απολυμανση και το κλεισιμο της πληγης που εγινε τωρα (καθαρισμος με λιγο αραιωμενο betadine ) ,στη συνεχεια θα κανεις επαλειψεις με epithol ή με καποια αλοιφη με βαση την βαζελινη ή καποια αλλη* λιπαρη* (θα βρεις σε καταστηματα με καλλυντικα ή και σε μαρκετ ισως ) που να εχει μεσα panthenol (πανθενολη ) .αυτη θα βοηθησει και στην απομονωση απο τον αερα και στη συνεχεια νεκρωση των ακαρεων αλλα και την θρεψη του κερατινου δερματος στην περιοχη .ειδικα τη στιγμη που το πουλακι ειναι γερασμενο .
πχ αυτην  http://www.atrix-cream.com/com/produ..._cream.22.html  αλλα και πολλες αλλες παρομοιες (να εχουν πανθενολη και καπως λιπαρη συσταση για να απομονωνουν απο αερα τα τυχον ακαρεα )

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλησπερα.
Κατ αρχη θα ηταν καλυτερα να μη εβαζες οξυτζενε, ενα διαλυμα με νερο και λιγο αντισηπρικο τυπου ντετολ θα ητανε λιγοτερο επωδυνο για το καναρινι σου.
Μαλλον εχει ´κρεμυδοκοπτες´και σε αυτη την περιπτωση χρειαζεται να παρεις επιθολ κρεμα απο πετ σοπ και να κανεις επαλειψη στα ποδια του καθε απογευμα για μια βδομαδα.
Θα ηταν καλυτερα να ανεβαζες μια φωτο ομως.
Ειχα και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα και με την φωτο πηρα ακριβως τις καταλληλες απαντησεις απο τα παιδια.

----------


## panos70

> *panaisompatsos* 
> μαλλον εχει ´κρεμυδοκοπτες´και σε αυτη την περιπτωση χρειαζεται να παρεις επιθολ


τη ειναι οι κρεμυδοκοπτες ;

----------


## jk21

knemidocoptes  .το ειδος των ακαρεων στα ποδια

http://veterinarymedicine.dvm360.com.../detail/392958

----------


## gregory_kou

καλησπερα.με μια γρηγορη ματια στο post για τα knemidocoptes δεν πρεπει να ειναι αυτο αν ειναι αυτες οι φωτο που εχει.περα απο αυτο ειδη εχω την epithol οποτε απο αυριο θα αρχισω μια φορα τη μερα για μια βδομαδα οπως μου ειπατε και θα κοιταξω να βγαλω φωτο με μια καλη φωτογραφικη για να δειτε τι λεω.

----------


## jk21

αυτο εχει ακαρεα .καπως ετσι ειναι ποδι με προσβολη απο knemidocoptes .

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλημέρα.
Εδω είναι μια΄φώτο πώς ήτανε τα ποδαράκια του δικού μου καναρινιού.
Μήπως έχεις καμιά ομοιότητα με το δικό σου??

----------


## gregory_kou

περιπου σαν του jk21 την φωτο ειναι.θα βγαλω και φωτο να το δειτε.!ξεκινησα με epithol.αντε να δουμε

----------


## jenia21

Δημητρη οι φωτο που εχουν στο link που εβαλες με τις καρδερινες ειναι ακριβως αυτο που ειχαν τα δικα μου πουλια στην κλουβα.Πως θεραπεύονται αυτα και τι γινεται με απολιμανση;

----------


## panos70

Δαμιανε ειναι καθαρο οτι το πουλακι εχει ποδαγρα,θεραπευεται ομως μην ανησυχεις

----------


## panos70

> *jk21*  
> *jk21* 
> 
> αυτο εχει ακαρεα .καπως ετσι ειναι ποδι με προσβολη απο knemidocoptes .


         Δημητρη κοψτου και λιγο τα νυχια  χα χα χα χα

----------


## jk21

Τοσο το ποδι στην μεγαλη φωτο (ειναι διαδικτυακη οχι δικο μου πουλι ...δυσκολο να του κοψω τα νυχια  ::   ) ,οσο και η υπερκερατωση στη φωτο με τις καρδερινες που λες δαμιανε ειναι ακαρεα knemidocoptes . epithol η πιο γνωστη λυση !

πανο ΠΟΔΑΓΡΑ ειναι η αθριτιδα .ξερω οτι εννοεις τα ακαρεα αλλα ειναι κατι που χρονια μπερδευται σαν ορολογια διαδυκτυακα και πρεπει να το διευκρινισω

----------

